

Linux shell tips and tricks - lintips
http://www.techbar.me/linux-shell-tips/

======
pwr
cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Awww.t...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Awww.techbar.me%2Flinux-
shell-tips%2F&rlz=1C1SVEE_enDE423DE423&oq=cache%3Awww.techbar.me%2Flinux-
shell-tips%2F&aqs=chrome.0.57j58.1147j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

